
European Contact with the Americas May Have Triggered Global Cooling - hownottowrite
https://eos.org/articles/european-contact-with-the-americas-may-have-triggered-global-cooling
======
hownottowrite
Reference: Actual study
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S027737911...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0277379118307261?via%253Dihub)
“Earth system impacts of the European arrival and Great Dying in the Americas
after 1492”

